# Old double barrel w/broken firing pin-Help!



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Help! Does anybody know a gunsmith that can replace a broken firing pin in an old Spanish double barrel? The firing pin will most probably have to be hand made. The gun is a Zabala Hermanos 12 ga. I love this gun and need to get it fixed before rabbit season.

Thanks in advance,
Geno


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got a miguel larranagr SxS 20ga made in spain. It has double triggers and hammers. One of the firing pins was missing when I got it. The fp housing looked like a 1/4"piece of allthread drilled out for the pin and spring. I looked for awhile but could'nt find one.Luckly There's a machine shop where I work so I brought the one in and copyed it and it workes fine. I'm in canfield also, give me a pm, might be able to help . Pat


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Contact Numrich and see if any of these will work
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Search.aspx?filter=zabala+firing


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Pat and Orlando! I think I am on my way to a fix.


----------

